# Grand Junction Island Squat



## luciferchrist (Jan 2, 2012)

I've noticed no one on STP has previously mentioned this, so I felt obligd to throw it up so anyone interested could get a bit of info on it. 

This summer (when it won't be freezing) in Grand Junction, the collective house in town know as the Bad Water Flatts Collective is planning to squat a livable island in the colorado river outside town. The island isn't that large but the plans for it are through the roof. These folks are inviting just about anyone interested to come and help them set up a little society on the island, which they hope will have livestock, homemade structures, etc.

In all honesty, it seems like a good way to spend the summer, although I myself may not be there. Also, it's worth noting that riding into GJ on freight is pretty easy comparatively. From the west(denver), UP junk trains head there through the rockies on the rio grande route. The other direction, yields a route from SLC, although Im not really sure anybody in SLC is on STP. Just kidding.


----------



## marc (Jan 2, 2012)

thats sounds pretty cool, ill probably go check it out. the last time i was there i stayed at a collective house called the black cat collective. are these the same people?


----------



## luciferchrist (Jan 2, 2012)

Honestly I don't know if that is the same people. Could be, should be. Honestly the collective anarchist/etc. population in GJ is small, and just about everybody knows everybody. They live on ouray.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 2, 2012)

sounds awesome man, i would love to see more stuff like this happening. i move this thread over to the squatting section though, since that seems more appropriate.


----------



## Cristian (Jan 7, 2012)

that sounds sick, i would LOVE to check it out someday!


----------



## menu (Jan 7, 2012)

I am a few hours away from GJ. Ill prolly swing by for a few days this summer. you should PM me more info. like where I can find these kids and what not. I got an uncle there and he owns a huge ranch. I could prolly get some materials and stuff from him.


----------



## luciferchrist (Jan 9, 2012)

awesome. Yeah, I'm Luke. Unfortunately I havent really been around there for a month. I just got done hopping from san fran to atlanta. Just got in tonight. Ill pm you tommorow with some directions or a number or something man.


----------



## Peet (Mar 19, 2012)

Is this still on? I am close enough to have a very difficult time coming up with excuses not to go help this happen.


----------



## Chris Catastrophe (Mar 19, 2012)

hop out is behind the liquor store, the place they are at is across the river from that. or find "bum park" n ask how to get to the island.


----------



## luciferchrist (Mar 20, 2012)

Its on, I believe. I am going to go find out.


----------

